# Depth Of Field Preview Button 350D



## John Williams (Feb 23, 2008)

Ive seen the depth of field preview button on my canon 350D for a while but never really known how to use it or how it gets used. Just wondering if anyone can tell me know how to use it and how it is used etc please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Digital Matt (Feb 23, 2008)

When you are looking through your viewfinder to frame your shot, the lens is always open to its maximum aperture, to give the most light for focusing and composing.  If you want to shoot at f/8, and want to get a preview of the depth of field, press the dof preview button and it will manually stop the lens down to f/8.  The viewfinder will get less light and it will be harder to see, but you will see the dof through the viewfinder.


----------

